# One of our own!



## animalmom (Jul 4, 2017)

Nah, this doesn't mean I have a LGD but rather that @BrendaMNgri who posts some really thought out answers regarding dogs has an article published in the current Dairy Goat Journal!

The article is titled Raising Trustworthy Goat Guardians: Starting Right with Young Livestock Guardian Dogs.

Wow, we all know a published author!

Congrats!

Lots of good ideas and information even for us who don't go the LGD route.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you @animalmom.
I actually have two articles in two different magazines this month.
http://countrysidenetwork.com/topic...stock-topics/livestock-guardian-dogs-barking/
And a book I am writing, The Way of the Pack: Understanding and Living With Livestock Guardian Dogs, which is about 40% done with a national publisher strongly interested in it and I am in the submission process with them.  The submission process is detailed, lengthy and a lot of work.  Keeping fingers crossed.
So I am pretty busy and not on here at all right now.  Thanks for your compliments.


----------

